# Tilly Blue Tabby and Lilly Blue Colourpoint British shorthairs



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

*Tilly and Lilly are to cats that we at Animal Lifeline UK helped, we sorted rescue back up and transport to rescue for these*










*Tilly Blue Tabby and Lilly Blue Colourpoint British shorthairs. Sisters both 6 yrs old they are gorgeous cats and had their 1st vaccination and will need another in 2 weeks time.

Tel: 01933 387658 or 07954 571814
Email: [email protected]
Website: Rushden Persian Rescue

Please say you heard about them from the Animal Lifeline UK Team*


----------



## doclubz (Mar 7, 2012)

AWWW they r beautiful.... I wish I could adopt every cat posted here.... SIGH  I'm sure I'm not the only one


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

still looking


----------



## BshLover84 (May 6, 2012)

Bless them, they are utterly gorgeous!


----------

